# A los reparadores de fuentes



## frankPS (Nov 3, 2006)

Alguien que me ayude con la reparacion de dos fuentes de computadora marca DTK, modelo PTP-3007 que arancan de manera aleatoria y cuando arrancan funcionan bien.
Parece que es un problema comun en este tipo de fuente ya que he visto varias con el mismo problema, incluyendo otra de otro modelo muy parecido a la DTK 

Si me mandan el esquema electrico mejor

Saludos a todos


----------



## Apollo (Nov 3, 2006)

Hola frankPS:

La fuente es conmutada de 300W, y hasta donde yo sé, no se consiguen fácilmente los diagramas.
Pero puedes comenzar por lo básico, abrirla y buscar falsos contactos en los componentes, sobre todo los que estén cerca de una fuente de calor.

Por la manera en que funcionan las fuentes conmutadas, necesitas un oscilador en la parte primaria (HOT), normalmente los filtros que funcionan junto a los osciladores se secan por el calor (o por mal diseño de la fuente), provocando fallas aleatorias. busca filtros con las tapas superior o inferior infladas, o filtros deformados (más gordos de lo normal).

Espero y te sirva la información.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 3, 2006)

frankPS dijo:
			
		

> Alguien que me ayude con la reparacion de dos fuentes de computadora marca DTK, modelo PTP-3007 que arancan de manera aleatoria y cuando arrancan funcionan bien.
> Parece que es un problema comun en este tipo de fuente ya que he visto varias con el mismo problema, incluyendo otra de otro modelo muy parecido a la DTK
> 
> Si me mandan el esquema electrico mejor
> ...



Hola compañero...

En la pagina de la comunidad de electronicos hay unos pdf con esquemas de estas fuentes, tal vez no esté tu modelo pero basicamente son todas iguales...

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/download.htm

En la seccion "Documentos" sale un tema que se llama "Fuentes de PC" ahi tienes esquemas de varias fuentes...

Tu falla probablemente está en una resistencia grande que generalmente es de 100ohm o similar, en serie con un condensador de poliester (grande tambien) y finalmente el transformador...

La resistencia y el condensador se encargan de la partida de la fuente asi que si uno de esos componentes se abre, tu fuente no parte. Como lo menciona nuestro amigo Apollo, tambien puede ser uno de los condensadores pequeños de 10uF que estan en el primario o unos diodos switching tipo 1N4148 o similares...

Revisa los documentos y cualquier duda la consultas...

Aqui tienes mas links sobre fuentes...

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuentes_pc.htm

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuente-pc1.htm

Exito con la reparacion

Saludos


----------



## frankPS (Nov 7, 2006)

Muchas gracias a Apollo y Skynetronic por las recomendaciones pero me falto decir que en estas  fuentes, la fuente stadby funciona correctamente, la que no arranca es la fuente principal o lo hace de forma aleatoria, por ejemplo, funciona 1 o 2 dias y despues no, estando conectada a la PC o funcionando con carga equivalente, al poco tiempo la vuelves a eencender y funciona bien por el resto del dia y con los voltajes correctos.+
Esto me tiene la cabeza echando humo ya que he revisado casi todo y no encuentro ningun problema.

Saludos y espero cualquier sugerencia

Frankps


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 7, 2006)

En ese caso tendría que ser algun condensador "seco" en el primario o secundario, es muy probable que sean esos de 10uF, pero ojo hay ocasiones en que un condensador no necesariamente se infle para estar defectuoso, puede verse fisicamente bien pero si se secan te marcan "corto" cuando los mides con el tester, midelos con un ohmetro para ver esa integridad, lo anterior te lo digo con conocimiento de causa...
 Revisa tambien las resistencias que esten cerca de ahi, tambien es probable que se abran y que por ende te marquen resistencia infinita...

Revisa y cuentanos como te va...


----------

